# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  OCD?  Mood problem?  General impatience?

## acristacat

.

----------


## Total Eclipse

OCD is an anxiety disorder (which are emotional/ mood disorders). Not everyone's case is the same... one can have SA,. GAD and OCD, along with another main disorder causing the issues. OCD can be someones main disorder causing anxiety in other subjects and obsession/ need to feel in control because of it. The "mad rush" could be from OCD, a personality *trait* (not a nescuarly a disorder), or other variations of why you feel you need to get it done. Impulse itself is in a few different disorders, same with perfectionism and timelyness/ routine.  OCD (or even obsessive personalty) is something I relate to a lot because of that fact... if I do something it *has* to be perfect and I will keep on it till it's done.. I also have crazy impulsive (e.g taking medication to stay up to finish... or doing crazy things, sometimes). 

Things lie numbers and routines I sometimes get too, but... they seem to last 2-3weeks and fade out until I find something else to get obsessive/ fisxate over. Do you tend to feel that way, too?

Anways.. I wish I could be a bit more help other then blabbinb about the "I can relate..." speech.

----------


## acristacat

.

----------

